# Is activity waning on LJ



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Seems to me that activity has been waning on here the last month or so. Fewer projects, only a couple pages a day and fewer topics in the forum to browse. Or, is it just my imagination?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree. Wonder why?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Topamax:..... You know… I think you 're right about the activity going down. I've kinda noticed that too a little. But one thing I have noticed more…... seems like all the old members are gone or just not posting because of the growing number of new people we are getting on here…... guys like Roper, Roger Clark, Blankman, etc., etc. But, this time of year everyone gets busy doing outdoor things, also. That may be what's happened to those guys. Either that, or this site just got too big for them.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

I think it is a seasonal phenomenon as well.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm still here!!!!!!

Bob, you know what shape my shop is in but I will take a picture or two of my clamp rack when I am through. I come to this site every day to read and view but post little.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

it's not your imagination - it's actually happening right before our very own eyes - the world is coming to an end 

I think it's like everything else in life- it has it's moments. sometimes it's up, sometimes its down.


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

I totaly agree!
Hopefully its spring and everyone is outside busy making new and bigger stuff 
to post up! or if your like me the honey-do list is like me at a buffet eyes bigger
than my stomach!!!!


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I vote for seasonal activity. I'm making a ton of cutting boards, lazy susans, wine balancers, just not posting them as projects. I'll be trying a serving tray later, maybe I'll try to post that. I've had pictures of my shop to post now for five months but just have not gotten around to it. A little lumberjock lazy I guess. I've been looking quiet a bit though.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

All the woodworking sites slow down this time of year in Canada anyway . Too nice outside to be online .
Lots of work to do too !


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm still here guys just got a lot of stuff going on now. School is almost over so now it's time to start those farmers markets. Plus the spring is here and it's time to hit the rock. If you need me look up i will be climbing all day and turning all night.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I look at it like this … I can either spend my time here (on the computer), or there (out in the shop).

Since I have a pretty good-sized 'honey-do' list of projects (for the Sewing Room), I just don't have time to be online as much.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

im still here…just have been feeling better and with this great weather..been in the shop and outside…but my activity has slowed here…seems like a lot of the older folks are gone…ones that always were here…..i think too with the site getting so big…there are bound to be changes like this…just my thoughts….....i know what it is…ya'll have not seen the grizzman in some interesting attire in awhile….maybe the grizzman needs to make a cameo appearance …....what does everyone think…do i need to get things going here…ive got a idea…but im stewing on it…lol….......


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I think it's a combination of seasonal and the lousy economy. I still see quite a bit of activity though…maybe not as much as usual. The weather is starting to improve in my area…so work is taking off…means I will be in my shop less :*(


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree has slowed down a bit but at least it´s nearly possiple to see all the new projects 
before they disapere again
but it most have something to do with the spring/summer time

Dennis


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

well as for myself I have been making woodworking tools etc in my machine shop and have just purchsed some new rotary conversion kits and invertors for my woodshop I will be busy for a few days/weeks to get all my lathes working now at last 3 phase with full speed control.Alistair ps all except the little delta midi which I keep for making pens.Alistair


----------



## buffalo689 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm still here, I just got a big raised panel job to do..busy busy (WHEW!) sawdust is flying for money instead of just fun !!!


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

I have also noticed the activity has slowed down.

Ok *grizz* time for some fun…..


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm not a long term LJ so I can't compare now to "back then" very well. However, in the 118 days I have been an LJ I think I see a slight slow done on activity on the forums and reviews. However, I think we are seeing projects being posted at an increased pace.

I'm sure someone has statistics on this that will prove me wrong, but that is how it feels to me.

I'll also comment that it is spring and I am spending more time outside doing yard work and gardening and less time on the computer or in the shop.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I can't speak for anybody else, but I have been a *TREMENDOUS *slacker, for the last few weeks.

I'm working on it, though.

;-)


----------



## MarkR (Apr 5, 2010)

In agreement with the "seasonal" guess, usually happens around this time of the year.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*"I'm sure someone has statistics" 
*

Paging Dr. Bertelson.

Dr. Jim Bertelson.

;-)


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I like your answer Neil….Slacker….LOL….glad to hear you are working on it….of course when you get a nice order for something…that typically relieves the lethargy.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Spring is in the air, lumber bears are emerging from their shops… And rug rats are dragging us out to more outdoor activities. I only make it into the shop on rainy days.


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

someone could ask martin, im sure he could do a simple check to show when the high and low times for participation, show if its seasonal or not.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, I'll side with it being seasonal. It's been better weather here and I've been spending more time in my shop. I've got some jigs and upgrades and such to post but haven't even made time for that. Just busy working I guess.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry, double post


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm still here ,
just been out rowing the boat ,
to get my connection back on .

it's a monthly thing for me ,
they shut me off ,
if i run out of money !


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

I agree too but i think it's cuz everyone got either flooded or just finaly in the shop and off the computer. I don't know how some people do it computer and workshop it's hard for me either here on LJ or in the shop. I've been here on the computer for awhile now i think it's time for me to cut back too but i can't, is there a rehab for LJers. Everyday i come home from work i have to see what's going on in LJ land even in the morning before i go to work so some days i'm late. i feel like i miss stuff if i don't log on.


----------



## sidestepmcgee (Mar 14, 2008)

when their is no money to be made and no fish to to be caught and its to hot outside, then I get on the internets.I guess its the season to indulge on all these things.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Griz the site is too quiet, come on

patron is back

some others are working on stardome. 
Jim1 the movie maker?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I was on vacation last week.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Charlie* ???

Fess up.

ARE you tan ???



Hope it was a WONDERFUL cruise !!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Rub it in, Charlie- we can take it ;^)


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

I am still here I am not a long timer 131 days. I am more of a looker and reader than a poster.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Topa;

Think it is a "Spring Thing". This is a pretty busy time at the ranch which has limited my time in the shop and on the LJ site BUT, still try to find a bit of time for both for a bit each day.

Good Luck!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Well, guess I'm slacking too ;-)) I've been out and about and in the shop all day today instead of on the puter. Seems like we used to have 3-3 1/2 pages and up to 4 or 5 of projects everyday. Now it is about 1 1/2 -2. Lots of them are very repetitive.

One thing I thought of is maybe our most prolific posters are running out of lessons for us ;-((

Alistar, why don't you put that little lathe on 3 phase and turn some "real" pens ;-))

Glad you are feeling better Grizz, but I'm afraid of what you might come up with next time. Pink Cinderella outfit or ballet dress?? ;-))

I'm sure Martin will pop up if he has anything he wants to share. He's usually lurking in the shows, isn't he? ;-))

I think we are all running out of money in this economy David ;- ( Hopefully the site is slow because everyone went back to work ;-)

Neil, I hope Charlie is sunburned, don't you ;-) Glad you're back safe and sound Charlie. You must not have had to fly!! You'd still be on the tarmac or looking for luggage ;-)


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

It looks activity is inversely proportional to the number of members. We were much better off when the number was less.

Sharad


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It does seem that way doesn't it ;-))


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Time is precious in spring, wood is getting more expensive, and showing small projects takes more computer time than shop time… Oh to be retired! (...and with a wood supply)


----------



## ackychris (Feb 24, 2010)

I've only been here 57 days, and it seems slower than it was when I joined. I bet it's seasonal. I hope it's not a "critical mass" kinda thing-I'm depending on this site to keep me full of ideas and techniques. I'll try to do my part and post a couple of handy jigs tomorrow.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm still addicted to this site! Had my internet down for a week while Verizon finally figured out there was a burned out bridge loop in their control room. I had to go to Starbucks to use my laptop I was Jonesing so bad for LJ's. LOL However the honey do list gets in the way of getting on line at times!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Good discussion… I was wondering about this too so I checked the spring trend from 2009 and it shows similar signs. Traffic peaked around January and then dropped slightly before getting strong again in AUG-SEP. So it seems like a seasonal trend:










Although some active folks leave the site down road, new ones appear too. So this shouldn't affect overall traffic and activity much.

I also had one busy winter dealing mostly with spam issues and LJ maintenance/management overhead (what a cool term). But I'm finally finding some time to work on new features one by one….

*So just keep enjoying spring and stay in touch with your LJ buddies *


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Martin,

Guess it is bound to level off and even slow down someday. Phenomenal growth is un-sustainable as proven by the cell phone and sub-prime mortgage industries. )


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

The more I see of woodworking media, the less I like it. I just roll my eyes at yet another tedious tool review for example. I'm annoyed by the commercialization of our craft. There are so many woodworkers I see whose heart is NOT in the same place as mine is. I work quietly, efficiently, whenever there is time to be well spent in my shop. I'm sick of seeing those magazines that try to convince new woodworkers that they have to spend their money on the latest brand-name tools and gadgets. I dislike the marketing of woodworking 'plans' for projects that are sold to those whose unbridled enthusiasm outpaces their ability, which again places emphasis on buying even yet more tools to bridge the gap. We need to foster the image of quiet competency among budding woodworkers, who develop *skill,* not a workshop full of gee-whiz tools. Perhaps some people have been soured by the emphasis on spending instead of learning.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I have been more active on other forums as of late. The forums that seem to have more professional woodworkers keep my attention and seem to have more for me to learn.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

+1 on being outdoors and tackling the honey do list.

Plus its spring turkey season.

Don't forget this is that time of year that a lot of us are getting the gardens and lawn in shape and at least for me that cuts into shop time in the spring.

I'm still finishing up on my shed project from last year, running soffit boards to keep the wasps and birds from nesting in it. Plus have a number of DIY house projects on deck and screen porch that need a face lift.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I think some "older" members drop off because over time the topics seem to repeat themselves - i.e same questions, same answers but different responders.


----------



## kodiak (Feb 15, 2010)

I know I shut down the shop in the summer months (way up north we only get a few months of summer LOL) So I probably won't be in the shop until next winter, unless there is a project that I have to do


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

I too think it's a spring thing. I know I'll be outside more, but not this weekend. It's rainy, windy and yuky outside.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I suspect the seasonality is a part of it but it is more than that.

I think if you look at last year, there was more of a 'flattening' in the spring, where this year it is definitely dropped off. I think last year there was more hope that the economic troubles would be short lived…certainly less than a year. Now the job market, and economic troubles have dragged on, and the overall mood is somewhat sour. I suspect it has little to do with the site nor the topics, but there is an economic funk that has a very palpable feel to it. 
I manage a group in engineering for Philips and while we have been fortunate in the downturn, there is a kind of gray cloud…everyone just got bonuses in the April 16 pay and yet there are no "Toys, Tools or Trips showing up."


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

My climate here makes spring a busy time if we are to enjoy our yard. In addition, I chose to re- landscape the front of my property as well as add some decorative stone siding to the shop and greenhouse this year.
I am still doing a couple of projects in the shop but find the time needed to prepare them for posting out weighs the return on investment. The way this forum is set up the projects get swept away in a matter of hours.

So, unless it's a really important project that others can use I am rather hesitant to spend too much time on descriptions and photos.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I vote for the seasonal thing. Like Bob #2, here it is a beautiful spring, and yard work and being outside is just so darn nice.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Mainly spring fever. LJ is addictive and does it does take time to be active. Some of us probably need to step back a little at times to recharge our batteries. At least I know I do.

I too think that large membership numbers aren't necessarily a big advantage as it is more difficult to keep up with everything and I have found the sheer number of projects and blogs a little overwhelming lately. However, I dislike the idea of exclusivity and I think it's great that so many can enjoy the LJ experience and both learn and contribute to the site.

Personally I don't consider LJ a site where I go just to learn more about woodworking. I think of it as more of a social site where people who have common interests can spend some time together just as friends everywhere do. Of course our woodworking is the glue that keeps us together, but for me the best part is just being able to enjoy your company, your advice and your wisdom.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Personally I don't consider LJ a site where I go just to learn more about woodworking. I think of it as more of a social site where people who have common interests can spend some time together just as friends everywhere do. Of course our woodworking is the glue that keeps us together, but for me the best part is just being able to enjoy your company, your advice and your wisdom.- *Stefang*

___

Very well said Stefang!


----------



## Wintersedge (Apr 5, 2010)

I started out posting a lot, now that I have tools, I spend more time in the shop practicing and also time offline learning how to use sketch-up well.


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

Good comment Stefang. As a relatively new LJ, who enjoys browsing all the beautiful projects here, I was beginning to feel like a bit of an intruder with some of the comments posted!

I must agree with poopiekat regarding the commercialisation of the craft though. I have been trying to focus on more traditional methods and practices lately. I have my fair share of power tools which I use on site all the time, but in the shop I want to be more of a craftsman!

This is a fantastic site with an amazing wealth of great people and wise teaching, and I hope it continues for a long time to come,

Garry


----------

